# Bobbi Brown Gold Shimmer Brick vs. MAC New Vegas MSF



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

Could anyone please swatch these and show me how different they are? TIA!!


----------



## Risser (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_













_

 
I think I would be better off getting the BB Shimerbrick...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, because one of the colors is exactly like New Vegas, awesome. Could u show it to me wearing it on ur lovely face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Pretty please? Thank you so much for the swatches hon!!!!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you hon


----------



## Risser (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_sorry, just back from Chinese New Year vacation... I'll upload it on the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 










I have dry skin as pics, but I love BB gold shimmer brick and its light glod shimmer.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 26, 2007)

U. r. absolutely gorgeous wearing it thank u so very much, I bought it and I think it is a total dupe of New Vegas. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I think I'm gonna get it to! Has anyone tired "Peony"? How bright is it? It looks really bright in some pix, but on the website it looks alot lighter. Hope someone can help._

 
Peony looks soo scary in the pot, but it is sooo gorgeous and it's not that bright when applied. It can be built up with applying 2-3 swipes...it is a true pink blush!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!! 

*Apricot*: gorgeous brownish-orangish color...it's gorgeous when applied 
*Gold*: great highlighter 
*Peony*: perfect pink!!! 
these three r my faves...


----------

